
I made Redux Form, maintained it for 3 years, travelled the globe - Jefro118
https://sourcesort.com/interview/erik-rasmussen-redux-form
======
Jefro118
"Editor" here, happy to hear any feedback on this interview content or what
you think I could do better.

In this interview:

\- Why Erik created Redux Form

\- What is was like being the sole maintainer of a rapidly growing opensource
project

\- Why he created a new form library, Final Form, after seeing issues develop
w/ Redux Form

\- How he's travelled the world with conference gigs

